# Pennant Magnum Vs Ronstar



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Just a little back ground.
Renovated with Yukon Bermuda last summer. I had very heavy weed pressure,
Used Prodiamine in Aug 2017 (1/2 rate) Used Dithiopy in Nov 2017.
Very Very cold winter so far. I am a little worried about using pre-emergent because of root pruning.
I had a spurge.problem.
What is my best solution?
Ronstar, Pennant Magnum or perhaps another pre-emergent??


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

So you're concerned about root pruning but have all ready used Prodiamine 1/2 rate and Dithiopyr within a 3-4 month period. What was your reasoning for using both in such a short time period? The damage may already be done.

Although Ronstar isn't labeled for residential turf it does work well against spurge. Pennant does not control spurge. Isoxaben is another option. It works very well against broadleaf weeds including spurge but does nothing against grassy weeds. No root pruning either.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

How filled in is the turf now and how well rooted is it?

I think your choices are - 1. wait and see what kind of damage you have, if any, and then apply prodiamine, and control spurge with three way or Celsius.

2. Apply oxadiazon now and control spurge with three way or Celsius.

3. Hope for no or minimal damage - Apply prodiamine and control spurge with three way or Celsius.

4. No pre-em, turns out there is sever damage, intensively manage with fert and post-ems.

Independent of all those, you could use isoxaben for broadleaf control. I had asked @thegrassfactor about using it, and the take away I got from him was to use it for controlling items that are hard to control with post-ems.

How are you looking on poa annua?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

1) The reason I used Prodiamine and Demension Is becasue of one thing
IGNORANCE
Only recently have i learned about root prunning. I am not an expert in any way.
I had 100% coverage last year however i do have hard compact soil which, i have read, increases the likelihood of winter kill. My grass is dormant at 1/2 inch. Hind sight, living in the transition zone, i probably should have raised the HOC. Only thing going for me is my cultivar selection is winter hardy.

Whatever damage i did is already done.
On a good note I have no POA absolutely none.
I have read articles in another post about winter kill and how to check for it. on a warmer day i will do that


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much Telly - bermuda is pretty resilient, and overcoming any temporary setback this year will be a cake walk compared to all the work you put in last year. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> I wouldn't worry too much Telly - bermuda is pretty resilient, and overcoming any temporary setback this year will be a cake walk compared to all the work you put in last year. :thumbup:


Agreed. Your Yukon likely won't suffer any noticable winter kill. I would wait to see how the grass responds before applying any additional pre-emergent and just deal with whatever weed pressure you get on a post-emergent "as needed" basis.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

For what it's worth. Oxadiazone has my winter weeds absolutely nuked.

Ronstar g has done an excellent job for me. Extremely noticeable over spray prodiamine from last yr from a yard company and evident against my neighbors yard.

I have heavy clay compact and rocky soil. Tons of traffic from children and pets, erosion, etc. Bare spots and thin turf doing better late last season. Expecting better results this yr.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> I wouldn't worry too much Telly - bermuda is pretty resilient, and overcoming any temporary setback this year will be a cake walk compared to all the work you put in last year. :thumbup:


Thanks Bermuda from seed is not for the faint of heart. I will watch and wait


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

It sounds like you already have Prodiamine and Dithiopyr on hand. I wouldn't purchase anything else until I've exhausted my supply of either. I'm a firm believer in split spring apps. For example if you use the 1/2 rate annual max of Prodiamine in February and you have a wet spring with multiple deluges 1-2+ inch down pours your Prodiamine could easily be eroded/ washed away in a much quicker time period than the 6 month duration. I prefer in February to apply Prodiamine at the 3 month rate. Followed by another 3-4 month rate app in May. This reduces the possibility of the pre-m getting washed out by any one deluge or a wet spring. This is a common practice used by turf managers and squirt and fert companies.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree with @high leverage . I prefer split apps. The effort of applying twice gives extra protection in case something happens (a rain washout or utility company doing some digging).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think something that has not been mentioned in preventing weeds from growing is a nice and healthy stand of turf as that alone will do wonders in preventing weeds from growing in your lawn. I completely understand the theory behind splitting your PreM apps into 3 month intervals but I think Prodiamine barriers decline due to sunlight and not so much rainfall but if you apply a 6 month application and have a healthy thick turf, you will have minimal weeds regardless. I look at a PreM application as insurance against weeds not as a one and done kind of thing. Concentrate on getting a thick and vigorous stand of turf and you will see that weeds just can compete regardless if you have a PreM barrier down or not.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Plus you won't be watering like a mad man this year. Last year 99.9% of the weeds that were in your lawn germinated and grew. This year with thick turf, pre emergent, and deep and infrequent watering you'll only be fighting 1%.

Percentages are just to make a point but shouldn't be too far from reality.


----------

